# Go! Natural (Petcurean)



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My old border collie Jake started to go downhill at the age of ten...shaky back legs, no energy...we didn't think he'd last much longer. A friend recommended Go! to us and we swapped him over to it...he improved health-wise drastically and lived another 5 years. It's an AMAZING food. Jake was always a picky eater but he started gobbling this food up, especially when we put some of the canned food on top of the kibble. He'd never ever emptied his bowl before we started feeding his Go!

I'd switch Ranger to it without hesitation except for one tiny little thing: Ranger always used to eat Jake's poop. I'm not sure if it was because of the Go! or if it was all the human food Jake used to get since my dad insisted on spoiling him in his old age with ice cream, pepperoni, and mcdonalds french fries. Either way, I didn't want Ranger on it in case he started eating his own poop...even though it would mean less work for me, there'd be no more Ranger kisses!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't used the GO but do use the NOW (also a Petcurean food) for the girls. They do so well on it.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

watch salmon for that xylitol...or something like that? preservative that is very bad for dogs. I don't know if all fish dog foods have it but I know a lot of the not so high quality do - even Science Diet. I get that's not so high quality, what I mean, is the vet pushes it so you'd think it would be safe.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ethoxyquin is the preservative found in some fish MEAL (only meal ). Petcurean uses NO ethoxyquin, nor do their suppliers. There are tons of threads on this issue if you do a search. Xylitol is the artificial sweetener found in some gums which can be fatal for dogs in very small doses.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Our cat is on the canned Go! because of urinary issues and it's cleared them up. I know, not quite the same thing but I'd feed it to my dog if he didn't do well on his food. It doesn't have the sweetener or the presevatives but it is canned so it's probably different anyways.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys! I ordered a bag of the Go! Chicken (with fruits and vegetables). This formula also has salmon meal included in the ingredients, though slightly further down. I'm excited to get it! I love the Fromm, and will continue Sophie on Fromm, but apparently, Sawyer just can't handle Fromm at this point of his little life. I'll try the Go! for him and probably rotate it in for Sophie as well. It sounds like a great food and a great company. 

My local pet food store will be carrying it, but they just moved and are having a grand opening in 2 weeks. They are expecting to have some in for that. It will be much more convenient once I can buy it locally. 

I'm really glad to hear that the two of you - who I think are like-minded with me on the food stuff - liked it so much.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

No joke - it added years to my border collie's life. The vets were amazed when we brought him back in for a check-up a few weeks later since he had been so poorly before that. I wouldn't hesitate to feed it to Ranger if it weren't for the poop thing!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, as it happens, the place I ordered it from didn't have any in stock, so I cancelled my order. There is a place in town that will be stocking it in the next couple of weeks.

We started him on Pinnacle Holistic Chicken and Oats and that seems to be working with his system (for now - fingers crossed!). I talked to a lady at a good pet food store, a customer service rep. at Pinnacle, and verified that it is on the Whole Food Journal recommended list. I'm going to keep on keeping on with that for at least a month. If it's still working, I'll probably keep him on it for another month or two before changing again. His poor system just needs a rest! 

But I WILL be trying the Go! I may even get some to rotate with Sophie's Fromm in the meantime!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Well, as it happens, the place I ordered it from didn't have any in stock, so I cancelled my order. There is a place in town that will be stocking it in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> We started him on Pinnacle Holistic Chicken and Oats and that seems to be working with his system (for now - fingers crossed!). I talked to a lady at a good pet food store, a customer service rep. at Pinnacle, and verified that it is on the Whole Food Journal recommended list. I'm going to keep on keeping on with that for at least a month. If it's still working, I'll probably keep him on it for another month or two before changing again. His poor system just needs a rest!
> 
> ...


 
did you try www.k9cuisine.com? That's where I order NOW from... free shipping with over $50.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> did you try www.k9cuisine.com? That's where I order NOW from... free shipping with over $50.


 
Thanks!!! That's a great deal! I'm going to get some - For Sophie for now, high-maintenance Sawyer later on! (good thing he's so cute....)


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I had both dogs on the GO Natural chicken mixed with the Endurance formula over a year ago and they did quite well compared to other kibbles. When GO changed the grainfree kibble formula Dallas couldn't tolerate it anymore and I stopped buying it. It's a really good food though. The dogs love the canned food as well and I like the fact that it looks and smells like real food. You can see the chunks of carrot, whole peas, wild rice and potatoes in the food. It's not the like mystery meat loaf of a lot of canned foods.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I rotate in the Go Grain Free and we've had great results. I'd try the regular Go if we could. Sorry it wasn't in stock for you, I hate that! By the way, you're pups are adorable, love your pic.


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

don't you find GO a bit on the extreme? The chicken, salmon and duck have either 22-24% protein while the grain free is 34%. Im raising a pup and I find the calcium/phosporus ratio to be high on the grain free. Though the ratio with the other 3 is ok.

Would you recommend GO for pups which they claim is al life stages.


----------

